# hymer table,s where do you??



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## 105645 (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes I know the feeling, the hand book says put the table under the mattress of the dropdown bed when travelling. I would have to cut a hole in the roof to do this as the table leg only folds in the middle


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

:?


----------

